# Kahlua



## LAJ (Feb 19, 2011)

2 oz. jar instant coffee
3 cups sugar
1 fifth vodka (not the cheap stuff)
2 cups water
1 vanilla bean

In saucepan blend sugar and coffee. Add water and heat until sugar and coffee dissolve. Do not boil. Let cool and then add 1 fifth vodka. Cut vanilla bean in half and put 1/2 bean in 2 qt. bottles and fill with above mixture. Let stand two weeks. Makes 2 quarts.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 19, 2011)

Pour over ice with milk. The Dude abides.


----------



## babetoo (Feb 19, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> Pour over ice with milk. The Dude abides.


 

indeed! lol, loved that movie.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Feb 20, 2011)

Homemade Kahlua huh?  Might have to try this...
-----
I believe the dude used Half & Half.


----------



## LAJ (Feb 20, 2011)

Definately half & half. This is so easy and so so good.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 20, 2011)

We made this a couple of years ago and while it's clear that it's coffee liquor, it's also clear that it's not Kahlua.


----------



## LAJ (Feb 20, 2011)

I actually find this recipe to taste like a high quality Kahlua. (As long as the best Vodka is used.) My guests agree. I suppose we all have our own take and taste on all recipes and concoctions. That- is what makes it interesting. I have found that when a friend asks me for a recipe, they substitute ingredients and then wonder why the product is not as good- or not good at all. My friends do not cook- it is a shame.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 20, 2011)

Nicholas Mosher said:


> Homemade Kahlua huh? Might have to try this...
> -----
> I believe the dude used Half & Half.


 
Far out, man!


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 21, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> Far out, man!



White Russians.  YUM, but an equally impressive hangover.  I can have _one_ for a birthday treat.


----------



## LAJ (Feb 21, 2011)

A birthday treat sounds good. But, that type of hangover might not be so pretty....he he


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 21, 2011)

LAJ said:


> A birthday treat sounds good. But, that type of hangover might not be so pretty....he he




It wasn't, both times.  Bad enough that I won't do it again.  I can get away with one before switching back to my usual Vodka/water/lime.  I won't chance two.  Other than the hangover, both times included blackouts.  Scary.


----------

